# Saying Goodbye soon......



## BSAR (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello everybun! I just wanted to let you all know that I may be going back to my old mommies house. That is betuz my current mommies are going to be focusing on breeding and showing Polish and English Lops, and maybe even French Lops. I am esited to be going back to my old mommies house. I loved her very much and miss her terrible. I will be also extremley sad to leave my current mommie. I will also be leaving behind my wife. Our daughter (Kalea-Rae) is going to a new home like all baby bunies do so I don't have to be so sad about leaving her. 

Another thing I will be leaving is this forum. And all my mommy will have are pictures of me and memories. My mommy cries now as she writes this because she loves me and doesn't want me to be gone and just have the pictures. She will still get to see me at fair though and at least she will know that I will be in a good home. Most likely though if my old mommy can't take me back then I will do my best to stay here. I haven't even lived at Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry for a year and I will be sad to leave it.

I don't know when I am going to be going back home or if I even am. I hope I can stay here for as long as possible. 

Bruce:hearts:


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh No! Bruce I'm very sorry that you might be leaving BlueSkyAcresRabbitry. Me, Rayne and Winston wish you good luck to everything that happens. Even though we really haven't met, I'm very sorry. 

Love,

Buttercup, Rayne, Winston and Karlee.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 11, 2008)

Bruce, pweez don't go. There'll be woom for you in the biggerh rabbitry! I promize! 

Magic-Star


----------



## BSAR (Mar 12, 2008)

I hopez so Magic but I don'ts know when or ifs we are going to get a bigga one. I wish we could so zat i could at zeast stay. 

Bruce 

My mommy said that she nevers thought it would be this hard to say goodbye to me even though she doesn't really know if her will have to. And her is only posting it on here, I think her posting it on here is making it a bit worse. :in tears:


----------



## BSAR (Mar 21, 2008)

Guess what? I getts to STAY!!!!!!! I am so escited! My mommies say that I am too cute and sweet and smart and so I don't have to leave!:inlove:


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 28, 2008)

:dancingorig:we arez so hoppy for you Bruce we waz talking to our mommy and she is also happy. We love it when a good family comes together extra baby spinach tonight cause mommys happy:yahoo:


----------



## BSAR (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I am very happy i gets to stay! I wuld be sad, even tho i wuld be wif my od owners most likly but I wuld miss lif here and stuffes! I am vury glad I gets to stay wif mi foreber family!


----------

